# Butterflies, moths and other winged things.



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Pretty much the same idea as T.T's thread but I didn't want to be clogging his thread up with my pics. Hopefully as the summer continues I'll get plenty more pics uploaded. If I get any of the i.d's wrong please correct me.

Common Blue (male)


Common Blue by Gavin Ferguson, on Flickr


Common Blue by Gavin Ferguson, on Flickr


Common Blue by Gavin Ferguson, on Flickr

Hoverfly


Hoverfly by Gavin Ferguson, on Flickr


Hoverfly by Gavin Ferguson, on Flickr

Common carder bee


Common carder bee by Gavin Ferguson, on Flickr


Common carder bee by Gavin Ferguson, on Flickr

Ringlet (female)

[URL="http://www.flickr.com/photos/mcgonagle/5878041326/"]
Ringlet (female) by Gavin Ferguson, on Flickr[/URL]


Ringlet (female) by Gavin Ferguson, on Flickr

Six-spot Burnet moth


Burnet moth by Gavin Ferguson, on Flickr


Burnet moth by Gavin Ferguson, on Flickr


Burnet moth by Gavin Ferguson, on Flickr


Burnet moth by Gavin Ferguson, on Flickr


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

I really like the head-on pic of the ringlet. You must be almost as far north as me Fergie. Do you get a wide selection of butterflies over there?


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

vonnie said:


> I really like the head-on pic of the ringlet. You must be almost as far north as me Fergie. Do you get a wide selection of butterflies over there?


Not that I notice, Vonnie, but I'm usually on the look out for birds so pretty much everything else passes me by. I'm going to start logging butterflies and moths from now on.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Some wicked shots there Fergs!


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

AshMashMash said:


> Some wicked shots there Fergs!


Cheers, Ash : victory:


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Some cracking shots here mate...

And I certainly wouldnt have minded if you had put these on my "Butterfly and Moth" thread either: victory: cheers.


----------



## snakemum (May 7, 2011)

:no1: Stunning shots


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Testudo Man said:


> Some cracking shots here mate...
> 
> And I certainly wouldnt have minded if you had put these on my "Butterfly and Moth" thread either: victory: cheers.


Cheers dude. Reason I didn't put them on your thread is because I'm back out with the camera again and didn't want to be turning your thread into my thread 



snakemum said:


> :no1: Stunning shots


Cheers, mothersnake.


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Small heath butterfly. Sallagh Braes, Larne. by Gavin Ferguson, on Flickr


Ringlet. by Gavin Ferguson, on Flickr


020 by Gavin Ferguson, on Flickr


Speckled wood by Gavin Ferguson, on Flickr


Meadow Brown by Gavin Ferguson, on Flickr


Small Tortoiseshell by Gavin Ferguson, on Flickr


Painted Lady by Gavin Ferguson, on Flickr


Magpie moth by Gavin Ferguson, on Flickr


Snipe fly by Gavin Ferguson, on Flickr


Red Admiral by Gavin Ferguson, on Flickr


Red Admiral by Gavin Ferguson, on Flickr


Red Admiral by Gavin Ferguson, on Flickr


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 12, 2008)

Great shots as usual Fergie:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Lovely pics


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> Lovely pics


Thanks, Amal


----------

